# Welcome Sassafras!



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

:fireworks:
My first and only goat, Lacy, kidded today for her first time! She did fantastic, I think she may have a record for fastest, easiest birth!! She was due March 3rd, and today, March 1, started her 143 days. Now I knew from other goats here that they were a few days late on their due days, and showed signs for about a week before. Lacy had absolutely NO signs of kidding any time soon until today. Right after school at 3 I checked on her and she was stretching and her ligaments were gone. I had cleaned out a stall for her, and was waiting for my mom to come back with shavings so I could put her in there. She lays down in the corner of the dirty stall, where there's barely any shavings and starts pushing around 4:11, which was when her plug came out, then right after came a huge bubble, and a baby started coming out around 4:29, and out she was at 4:31! It was the fastest kidding and was very clean.  
One big, brown eyed, red and white doe :clap::greengrin::dance::wahoo::leap:









































Sorry for the not so good quality of photos, I couldn't find our camera so these are all off phones! I'll get better ones tomorrow of her up and about 

And now time for some much needed rest from a long week of school, thank God I'm not on baby watch, which would include sleeping in a barn or driving up to it ever hour to check on my goat. Didn't have to miss any school, nor did my mom, and didn't lose a wink of sleep. Lacy's such a good girl


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow congratulations


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lacy you did so well! Not only efficient but you delivered the cutest doeling! Your human mom must be so proud of you!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh wow congrads on the doeling and everything going so smoothly..Good Job to you and Lacy!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Congrats to the both of you 
She is simply gorgeous !!


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Such a sweetheart!!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are some photos from today. Everyone's in sweaters and jackets because of the random cold front here in Florida, poor Lacy is still pretty naked from being shaved for fair!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice going, Lacy! Welcome, Sassafras!
She is ADORABLE! So flashy too!


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! One of her ears is floppy while the other one is erect. I know it'll fix itself in a few days but it's so stinkin' cute I almost wish it wouldn't! She's also a screamer, if you pick her up, she makes an ear piercing yell that makes it seem as if you're killing her! Haha :lol:


----------

